# Quick reference for Training



## kratz

A quick reference for common Training topics:

Nutrition for Fitness,	

Primary Leadership Qualification Course (PLQ) Mega thread,

Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc,

Second Language Training / Profile [MERGED]/Profile,

Shin Splints, Blisters, and PT,

Soldier Qualification Course (Questions & Answers)


----------

